# Our Husky's tail not curled up :(



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi all, Yogi is now 6 months old and his tail doesnt curl up for some reason  as husky owners will probs know all husky's tails curl up onto their backs but yogi's doesn't for some reason  and most huskys tails are curled up all the time any ideas when yogi's tail will be curled ? lol.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

dont worry their tails shouldnt curl anyway... it should be like a curve


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

It'll come with time..

I knew of a GSD owner who's pups ears didn't stand up until about a year..

He's still a husky right? forget about the looks - they'll be plenty of the personality that'll help you forget the tail.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Ummm no, huskies tails dont curl, you're thinking of malamutes. You should surely know this if you researched the breed?

SOME sibes MAY carry their tail over their back, but not curled tight, more a very loose C shape. But many sibes just carry it down and only put it up slightly when excited.

If its tightly curled is is a fault, the tail shouldnt touch the back


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> Ummm no, huskies tails dont curl, you're thinking of malamutes. You should surely know this if you researched the breed?
> 
> SOME sibes MAY carry their tail over their back, but not curled tight, more a very loose C shape. But many sibes just carry it down and only put it up slightly when excited.
> 
> If its tightly curled is is a fault, the tail shouldnt touch the back


That was what i meant when they just carry their tails over their backs.

Not to worry i just thought id ask that was all.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

On the left - a Husky, see, tail not up.

On the right - a Malamute, see, tail up.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

frosty2010 said:


> That was what i meant when they just carry their tails over their backs.
> 
> Not to worry i just thought id ask that was all.


My 2 bitches very rarely carry their tails high, my eldest very rarely does, highest it goes is level with her back. Thats pretty normal 

My boy has his held high all the time, get on my nerves, he keeps winking at me :lol:


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> On the left - a Husky, see, tail not up.
> 
> On the right - a Malamute, see, tail up.


Ok thank you for that


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

sid&kira said:


> Ummm no, huskies tails dont curl, you're thinking of malamutes. *You should surely know this if you researched the breed?
> *
> SOME sibes MAY carry their tail over their back, but not curled tight, more a very loose C shape. But many sibes just carry it down and only put it up slightly when excited.
> 
> If its tightly curled is is a fault, the tail shouldnt touch the back


That was nasty


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> That was nasty


but true


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

frosty2010 said:


> Hi all, Yogi is now 6 months old and his tail doesnt curl up for some reason  as husky owners will probs know all husky's tails curl up onto their backs but yogi's doesn't for some reason  and most huskys tails are curled up all the time any ideas when yogi's tail will be curled ? lol.


Swop you for a Dallies whose shouldn't!!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol Tummels a lab X ridgeback and his tail curls up when he gets excited  neither breed has this so goodness knows where he got it!!!


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

The Siberian Husky Breed Standard says this about tails:

_"*Tail*
Well furred or round fox brush shape set on just below level of topline and usually carried over back in a graceful sickle curve when dog at attention. When carried up, tail should not curl too tightly, nor should it curl to either side of body, or snap flat against back. hair on tail of medium length and approximately same length all round. A trailing tail is normal for dog when working or in repose."_

These are examples of correct tails:










These are examples of incorrect tails:









Mick


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Here's one of ours:

Concentrating in the show ring (tail down):










Working hard (tail out straight behind):










Trotting in the showring - concentrating while on the move (tail up)










Relaxed and having fun pulling a cart (graceful sickle):










Mick


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They do not carry their tails up all the time anyway, when relaxing it can be completely down. The correct tail set when up is more like a question mark ?
for want of a better description. Curled over and touching or laying on the back is in fact classed as a tail fault. See Samoyeds folded over to one side and resting on the back for example thats correct for a sammy but not a sibe.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Raindog/Mick,

Fabulous pictures. Stunning dog.


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

sid&kira said:


> but true


It was just a Question about how they carry their tails. There is alot of false information on the web and considering that was my only question i dont think there is any cause for concern about me owning a Husky if you cant be constructive with what you said without pointing a finger of blame on something when doesnt really matter then i would like too politely ask you to refrain from posting on my threads.

Thanks to everyone else who actually replied to help it seems our husky holds his tail to perfection as per the sibe standard.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

One of the best resources I have found on the web for assessing whether or not Sibes fit the breed standard is this discussion by three experienced judges about the various aspects of the breed. I judge the breed occasionally and always refresh myself by rereading this article before I do so:

Introduction

Mick


----------



## sonia123 (Jan 5, 2011)

well i have a boxer cross husky and his tail is curled right up it looks nothing like that huskys in that picture it looks more like the malumutes.all the huskys ive seen have really curled up tails


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sonia123 said:


> well i have a boxer cross husky and his tail is curled right up it looks nothing like that huskys in that picture it looks more like the malumutes.all the huskys ive seen have really curled up tails


curled tails are a fault in the breed... ive seen a few in my time tho not many... and those ive seen wernt very good examples of the breed all round tbh.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

sonia123 said:


> it looks nothing like that huskys in that picture it looks more like the malumutes.all the huskys ive seen have really curled up tails


Unfortunately there are huge numbers of badly bred huskies being produced in the UK at the moment.

Mick


----------



## sonia123 (Jan 5, 2011)

here is a photo of my boxer cross siberian husky and as you can see his tail is really curled over it touches his back


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

sonia123 said:


> here is a photo of my boxer cross siberian husky and as you can see his tail is really curled over it touches his back


There's a Boxer at the group I go training with and his tail is exactly like that, minus the feathering, so maybe your dog inherited it from his Boxer genes 

Your dog's gorgeous BTW


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sonia123 said:


> here is a photo of my boxer cross siberian husky and as you can see his tail is really curled over it touches his back


with a cross you cant be sure how they turn out, your dog certainly has more of the boxer look, and like Metaldog ive seen pure bred boxers with similar tails to your boy


----------



## sonia123 (Jan 5, 2011)

yeah he is more like a boxer from what people with boxers have told me


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sonia123 said:


> yeah he is more like a boxer from what people with boxers have told me


hes gorgeous


----------



## sonia123 (Jan 5, 2011)

there,s more pictures of him in my album if you want to have a look noushka05


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

sonia123 said:


> there,s more pictures of him in my album if you want to have a look noushka05


ive just had a nosey hes one very handsome boy!


----------



## lucyd (May 26, 2011)

Couldnt resist photo op!!! sorry lol. 
Heres ozzy as a pup and recently. His tail is relaxed majority of the time. We find it tends to curve more when out on a walk. Because he loves it so much I think!


----------



## sonia123 (Jan 5, 2011)

hi lucyd your dog is lovely


----------



## lucyd (May 26, 2011)

thanks sonia  He's currently having the best blow out ever! Its lovely to have reminders of him in fluff all over the house! lol.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah our 3 huskies tails are never curled right up either.
Gorgeous pics here by the way, loved them all.

Like one poster said, the tail wont matter to you with that adorable but cheeky husky personality. :biggrin:


----------



## sonia123 (Jan 5, 2011)

aw yeah lucyd my dogs like that he,s really fluffy even though he doesnt look like he is.my house always has a layer of his hair all over


----------



## Rachelley (Jan 11, 2020)

My boy is 8 months old and has a curved tail, his mother and father are the same. x


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Rachelley said:


> My boy is 8 months old and has a curved tail, his mother and father are the same. x


What's with the photos of children??

This is an ancient thread as well.


----------

